# Two pigeons in love?



## Garye

I saw two pigeons - male and female - doing what appeared to be deep kissing. They'd walk a couple of steps together, then stop, lock beaks, and then they'd pump each other with what appeared to be a deep kiss. They did this several times and would've kept on doing it until a car came along and broke them apart. I have never seen birds do this before and at first it surprised me to see two pigeons do it out in the open. They are really demonstrative birds and they don't seem to mind who is watching them when they're showing affection. I mean, I guess that's what they were doing - showing affection for each other.

You know, the more I watch these feral pigeons, the more things I seem to notice about them that I never noticed before. How can anyone call them stupid and filthy? If what I've just witnessed was indeed affection, these birds have more feelings than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hi Garye,

The kissing you saw is called billing....I have found a thread that discusses "kissing." Click on it and scroll down a bit and you will see a post from member Zigzagmarquis. In that post are two links that you can click on that describe various courting behavior including billling.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8716) 

It is funny how long some of us go in our lives without ever really noticing pigeons...but, once one comes into your life, you seem to notice them everywhere and begin to appreciate what nice birds they are...I myself, just do not understand why so many people have such negative opinions about them.

Have fun bird watching!
Linda


----------



## jonathand

what they were doing was mating that is how they start to mate they start to deep kiss than the female lowers down to the ground and the male goes ontop and starts flapping his wings and u r rite they arnt stupid they are really nice animals.


----------



## Garye

*billing*

Ahhhh... so that's what it's called - billing. Well those two were billing up a storm until they were interrupted. Looked like they were in love and all. Wished I had my camera at the time to take the picture.


----------

